# никакой



## JONO.

Can this word also mean "There are none"? I have encountered the following in a movie; 

"Est kommentari? Chert! Nikakoy!"


----------



## rusita preciosa

*"Hикакой"* does not make any sense in that sentence.


----------



## morzh

This whole sentence does not make any sense.


----------



## Maroseika

JONO. said:


> Can this word also mean "There are none"? I have encountered the following in a movie;
> 
> "Est kommentari? Chert! Nikakoy!"



Not exactly. Nikakikh (никаких) would fit more or less.


----------



## morzh

Is it possible it was written not by a native, or a "semi-native" (a child of immigrants) who does not really have good command of the language?
The Latin alphabet is tell-tell sign of someone who is 1) outside Russia, 2) does not use Russian (or Cyrillic alphabet) often and so it is not installed.

That would explain the misalignment of both case and number.


----------



## Maroseika

morzh said:


> Is it possible it was written not by a native



As we can conclude from the initial post, it was not written, it was pronounced in a movie.


----------



## morzh

Maroseika said:


> As we can conclude from the initial post, it was not written, it was pronounced in a movie.



Missed that, sorry. That explains it


----------



## JONO.

Actually this is the exact dialogue: 

Devushka1: Davayte posmotrim nash rating! 
Shit! Nikakoy!

Devushka2: Nikakoy shto?

Devushka1: Ya vsyala tvoy stihi, i sdelala iz nih pesnya i vilozhu na youtube.

This isn't the whole context but I will dictate it later, they just seem to be talking really fast


----------



## Maroseika

This dialogue looks right (though has nothing to do with the initial one).
Unlike the case in the post # 1 никакой here means "very bad", cf.: Я после вчерашней пьянки совсем никакой (very sick).


----------



## Natalisha

JONO. said:


> Actually this is the exact dialogue:
> 
> Devushka1: Davayte posmotrim nash rating!
> Shit! Nikakoy!



I agree with Maroseika. Just want to add that 'nikakoy' (very bad) refers to 'rating'.


----------



## JONO.

Wow, I did not see that coming! >.< Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## morzh

JONO. said:


> Actually this is the exact dialogue:
> 
> Devushka1: Davayte posmotrim nash rating!
> Shit! Nikakoy!
> 
> Devushka2: Nikakoy shto?
> 
> Devushka1: Ya vsyala tvoy stihi, i sdelala iz nih pesnya i vilozhu na youtube.
> 
> This isn't the whole context but I will dictate it later, they just seem to be talking really fast



But this dialog is very different from the one initially posted.

Here the meaning is clear.

Note: "Никакой" in the sense of "crappy" is strictly colloquial. And fairly recent - it came into use in, I think, 80-s.


----------



## JONO.

Thanks Morzh  

Yes I came up with the first dialogue on my own assuming based on the original one that that is what I thought it meant, but apparently not. :\ 
Although come to think of it, you could've just corrected my mistranslation of the first dialogue, it does have a sense of 'Not good/crappy comments' 

Are there any comments? Shit! Crappy ones! 

Right? 

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## morzh

JONO. said:


> Thanks Morzh
> 
> Yes I came up with the first dialogue on my own assuming based on the original one that that is what I thought it meant, but apparently not. :\
> Although come to think of it, you could've just corrected my mistranslation of the first dialogue, it does have a sense of 'Not good/crappy comments'
> 
> Are there any comments? Shit! Crappy ones!
> 
> Right?
> 
> Thanks for the clarification!



Well, that was about rating, not comments. This also confused me - this  is why I did not correct that. 
I understand when people react to a crappy rating like this, but to react to the crappy comments or the absence of such...plus, "никакой" in this sense would not be used towards "comments" - it was logical then to think it was "никаких" (none) and not "никакие" (crappy), and then, again - the reaction did not make sense.

Now that we know it was rating, not comments (why do you keep saying "comments?") - it does make sense.


----------



## JONO.

Ok, first of all, I'm just overall confused about the word никакой. By definition it means "None" or "Not at all". What I don't understand is that why, in this case, as it refers to ratings, it bears the notion that the ratings were "Bad/Crappy" Rather than indicating there are "None" since this is what никакой originally means. 
How can I tell whether the speaker is indicating something is "crappy" rather than there are "none"?


----------



## Sobakus

The "none" meaning requires the genitive (никаких), because it always goes with a negation(нет никаких), even if the negation isn't explicitly present. The "bad" meaning is just an adjective and so agrees in case with the noun it refers to.


----------



## morzh

Sobakus said:


> The "none" meaning requires the genitive (никаких), because it always goes with a negation(нет никаких), even if the negation isn't explicitly present. The "bad" meaning is just an adjective and so agrees in case with the noun it refers to.



Exactly. When "Никакой" is an adjective, it means (colloquially, of course - it is not a "legal" meaning) "bad".

Я сегодня никакой - I don't feel good today; I am totally incapable of anything today.

The possible problem is to be able to tell when it is the case.

More or less it is possible to do if "никакой" is used after the subject/object it describes (as opposite to "никаких проблем, никакой враг") - "он никакой, рейтинг никакой". It may be imprecise, but is nevertheless quite regular. It seems to be a spoken stable form of usage.


----------



## galaxy man

morzh said:


> "Никакой" in the sense of "crappy" is strictly colloquial. And fairly recent - it came into use in, I think, 80-s.



It must be true, yet I vaguely remember its older relative:  *никудышный*.

By the way: could we imagine this никудышный as one of the possible stepping stones on the way to  *никакой*?

никуда не годный ---> ??? ---> никудышный ---> ??? ---> никакой


----------



## galaxy man

JONO. said:


> I'm just overall confused about the word никакой. [ ...]  why, in this case, as it refers to ratings, it bears the notion that the ratings were "Bad/Crappy"



As an erstwhile fellow-confused, let me assure you that the confusion doesn't end there. You may want to check out how a seemingly similar word (ничего) will turn the meaning into its opposite: *А рейтинг то ничего!*


----------



## rdimd

*Студент* (_из дальнего ряда, скептически_): Ну да, конечно!
(c) Старый анекдот


----------



## Maroseika

galaxy man said:


> By the way: could we imagine this никудышный as one of the possible stepping stones on the way to [/SIZE] *никакой*?
> 
> никуда не годный ---> ??? ---> никудышный ---> ??? ---> никакой


I'd rather assume development of the meaning of никакой from the literal to the figurative one: никакой (ни плохой, ни хороший) > никакой (никуда не годный) > плохой.


----------

